# 1981-86 Nissan Diesels



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

What do you think of all the Nissan diesel cars and trucks that were sold here between September 1980 and December 1985?

To sort out the list:
Datsun Maxima = available with LD28 diesel six from January 1981 to August 1983
Nissan Sentra = available with CD17 diesel four (on 2-door sedans only?) from September 1982 to August 1985 
Datsun/Nissan Truck (720 Series) = available (except on 4x4 models) with SD22 diesel four from September 1980 to December 1982 (Datsun label only); with SD25 diesel four from January 1983 to December 1985 (Nissan label only) - in Canada, however, the SD25 continued to be cataloged into the mid-1986 transition from the 720 to the D21 (Hardbody) Truck, through the 1987 model year (end of MY1987 production is August 1987).

Anyway, what do you think of all these Nissan diesel cars and trucks in terms of the reliability? The Maxima's 2.8 liter diesel six is the strongest of the trio.

~Ben


----------

